# HH: II. SfdW 2004, Di. 16.03.2004, 19:00Uhr



## Rabbit (9. März 2004)

In der nächsten Woche erwartet uns "hoher"  Besuch in der Stadt!

Ein guter Grund mal wieder anzustoßen 

Wer immer noch nicht weiß, was sich hinter den geheimnisvollen 4 Buchstaben verbirgt, der Schaue hier: SfdW

*Wann*:
Dienstag, 16.3.2004 ab 19:00Uhr

*Wo:*
Das Maybach in Eimsbüttel.

Heußweg 66
20255 Hamburg
(U-Bahn Osterstrasse U2, rote Linie)







@Buddy: Kommst Du und könntest Du bitte wieder die Reservierung klar machen?
Ich denke Du reservierst einfach wieder die übliche "Ecke"!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## bofh_marc (9. März 2004)

Bin dabei 

Kommt noch jemand aus Harburg (Fahrgemeinschaft?) ? Sonst muss ich mal wieder den HVV sanieren.

Bis die Tage 
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## icke (9. März 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> In der nächsten Woche erwartet uns "hoher"  Besuch in der Stadt!
> 
> Ein *Wann*:
> Dienstag, 16.3.2004 ab 19:00Uhr
> ...



Danke für den hohen Besuch!

AB 19:00 heisst daß, ich bin 19:30 der erste


----------



## biker_tom (9. März 2004)

Moin,

werde auch erscheinen....


----------



## Rabbit (9. März 2004)

icke schrieb:
			
		

> AB 19:00 heisst daß, ich bin 19:30 der erste


So ähnlich! 

Wir können uns vorher vielleicht am Hauptbahnhof treffen oder ich hole dich im/am Hotel ab. Das war doch in der Kirchenallee, oder nicht?


----------



## *blacksheep* (9. März 2004)

Mein Erscheinen ist diesmal gesichert!  

Gruss, 

Janus


----------



## icke (10. März 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> So ähnlich!
> 
> Wir können uns vorher vielleicht am Hauptbahnhof treffen oder ich hole dich im/am Hotel ab. Das war doch in der Kirchenallee, oder nicht?



Aber fast es ist Hotel Mercedes, Steindamm 51.
Irgendwie lustig ich wohne im Mercedes und Trinke im Maybach.
Aber abholen ist auch eine gute Idee, wir können ja im nnotfall Montag nochmal Telephonieren.
Lars


----------



## gage_ (10. März 2004)

icke schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie lustig ich wohne im Mercedes und Trinke im Maybach.



Nur dass der Transport von Mercedes zu Maybach und zurueck mit dem HVV oder Rabbit's Passat erfolgt darfst Du niemandem erzaehlen 

Mal sehen, vielleicht schaff ich's auch mal wieder .. geht aber ruhig schon mal ohne mich rein


----------



## Rabbit (10. März 2004)

gage_ schrieb:
			
		

> Nur dass der Transport von Mercedes zu Maybach und zurueck mit dem HVV oder Rabbit's Passat erfolgt ...


  Ich fahre doch zu so einer Veranstaltung nicht mit dem Auto 

Sieh mal zu, daß Du dich mal wieder blicken läßt, nicht daß Du uns ganz in Vergessenheit gerätst!


----------



## DG2 (10. März 2004)

Hey,
ich schau gerne auch vorbei - muss euch doch mal kennen lernen.


----------



## Buddy (11. März 2004)

Also 8 Personen, mich eingeschlossen ? Morgen reserviere ich, also wer noch will, sollte es jetzt sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (12. März 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen reserviere ich


 Wußte doch, auf dich ist eben Verlaß


----------



## icke (12. März 2004)

Ich wünsche Euch ein schönes WE, und werde Montag nochenmal reinschauen ob es nochetwas neues Gibt. Ansonsten sehen wir uns Dienstag. 
@Rabbit: ich melde mich Montag am Handy.


----------



## Rabbit (12. März 2004)

icke schrieb:
			
		

> @Rabbit: ich melde mich Montag am Handy.


ACK 
Werd' wohl am Wochenende kaum Online sein ... ich geh' mal wieder biken


----------



## Beppo (14. März 2004)

Moin Moin,
ich habe am Dienstag leider keine Zeit, muß ich doch zur ersten Garantiedurchsicht mit meinem Rücken  

Allen viel Spaß  

Bis die Tage, Gruß
Beppo


----------



## Buddy (15. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Tisch für Dienstag um 19.00 Uhr für ca. 10 Personen reserviert, wieder die übliche Ecke. Leider ist mir jedoch was dazwischen gekommen, so dass ich selbst nicht kommen kann.

Die Reservierung lautet auf meinen Nachnamen "*Hanspach*". Wünsche euch viel Spaß, nächstes Mal bin ich bestimmt auch wieder dabei  

Gruß, Rick


----------



## Rabbit (15. März 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist mir jedoch was dazwischen gekommen, so dass ich selbst nicht kommen kann.


Da hast Du eindeutig die falschen Prioritäten gesetzt. 

Danke, 
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (16. März 2004)

Hallo!
Ich schau nachher auch mal rein   

Gruß
Robert


----------



## biker_tom (16. März 2004)

@ Robert

Wenn Du noch eine Fahrgelegenheit benötigst... komme aus Wentorf und könnte dich mit zurück nehmen


----------



## DG2 (16. März 2004)

Kann man da eigentlich sein Fahrrad irgendwo sicher lassen?


----------



## Rabbit (16. März 2004)

DG2 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man da eigentlich sein Fahrrad irgendwo sicher lassen?


Man(n) kann es wohl vor der Tür anschließen, aber mit reinnehmen wird man es wohl nicht dürfen!


----------



## Catsoft (16. März 2004)

biker_tom schrieb:
			
		

> @ Robert
> 
> Wenn Du noch eine Fahrgelegenheit benötigst... komme aus Wentorf und könnte dich mit zurück nehmen




Danke fürs Angebot, aber ich bin schon mit dem Auto in der Innenstadt


----------



## DG2 (16. März 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Man(n) kann es wohl vor der Tür anschließen, aber mit reinnehmen wird man es wohl nicht dürfen!



OK, lass mich das anders formulieren. Kommt jemand mit Fahrrad und kann mich mit anschliessen? Besitze gar kein Schloss - wegen der Sicherheit ...


----------



## *blacksheep* (16. März 2004)

DG2 schrieb:
			
		

> OK, lass mich das anders formulieren. Kommt jemand mit Fahrrad und kann mich mit anschliessen? Besitze gar kein Schloss - wegen der Sicherheit ...


Wieso?  Meinst Du Dich klaut jemand??       

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## DG2 (16. März 2004)

Janus schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso?  Meinst Du Dich klaut jemand??
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Janus



Seeeeehr komisch . Da ich - wie gesagt - kein Schloß besitze (sondern auf Miete in einer 2-Zimmerwohnung wohne ), gibts bei mir nicht wirklich was zu holen. Solange ihr mich aber mit Getränken versorgt ist mir egal, wo ich angekettet bin   .


----------



## Kaiowana (16. März 2004)

DG2 schrieb:
			
		

> Solange ihr mich aber mit Getränken versorgt ist mir egal, wo ich angekettet bin   .


Ist das ein Versprechen? -  echt egal?


----------



## DG2 (16. März 2004)

Kaiowana schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das ein Versprechen? -  echt egal?



Komm, gib Dir Mühe, aus dem Witz ist noch EINIGES rauszuholen .
Ich komm dann wohl mit der Bahn,

Bis nachher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (17. März 2004)

Moin!

Und, sind wir denn alle schon wieder nüchtern? 
Das war doch mal wieder eine nette Veranstaltung 

Folgende "Beschlüsse" wurden verabschiedet:

1. bischi tritt seinen alten, 2,5kg schweren Satz Downhillreifen  an dg2 ab!

2. Das nächste SfdW findet auf dem Kietz statt, die Lokalität wird von dg2 ausgewählt.

Des weiteren wurde wieder einmal festgestellt, daß der Parkraum in Ballungszentren recht begrenzt ist (selber Schuld, wer mit dem Wagen kommt  ).

Bis zum nächsten Mal,  
Harry


----------



## icke (17. März 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Und, sind wir denn alle schon wieder nüchtern?
> Das war doch mal wieder eine nette Veranstaltung
> ...


Mir hat es wieder mal gefallen und vor allem das sogar so viele Pünktlich da waren 
Icke fand es schön das Marc mit dem Auto da war.

Bis dann sagt Lars bis dann


----------



## Catsoft (17. März 2004)

Hallo!
War nett auch wenn ich viel zu früh gehen müßte.

Gruß
Robert

P.S.: Wir sehen und am Do. in Timmendorf


----------



## gage_ (17. März 2004)

Rabbit .. ich muss das SfdW verpasst haben, wo beschlossen wurde dass man Kiez mit 'TZ' schreibt 

Aber war trotzdem mal wieder lustig!


----------



## Rabbit (17. März 2004)

gage_ schrieb:
			
		

> Rabbit .. ich muss das SfdW verpasst haben, wo beschlossen wurde dass man Kiez mit 'TZ' schreibt
> 
> Aber war trotzdem mal wieder lustig!


Ups, da hatte ich wohl'n dicken Finger heute morgen. Es sei mir verziehen, die kommunikation der Denk-Handel-Schnittstelle und die Treffsicherheit war noch ein wenig gestört heute morgen


----------



## DG2 (17. März 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Folgende "Beschlüsse" wurden verabschiedet:
> 
> ...



Nach bischis Angaben soll der Reifensatz in GUTEM Zustand sein. Nach Aussage seiner besseren Hälfte sogar quasi wie nie benutzt .

Nächstes SfdW auf'm Kiez geht klar. Frage ist nur, soll der Laden eher klebrig sein oder eher szenig?!? Parkraum gibts natürlich auch hier nicht, allerdings eine neues Parkhaus für pauschal 3 (glaube ich) bis 1 Uhr oder so.

Und JA, war ein netter Abend !


----------



## derchen (17. März 2004)

Hehey,

wenn ich das nicht irgendwann heim gezahlt bekomme *quasi unbenutzte Reifen*

Und, um 14:35 Uhr sind es gott-verdammte 20,5°Grad - ich hatte recht!

Frauen wissen einfach alles   

bischis bessere Hälfte
derchen


----------



## Rabbit (17. März 2004)

derchen schrieb:
			
		

> Kiez? Frauen erlaubt? ;o)


Aber sischa das! 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß irgendjemand etwas dagegen haben sollte.

Du bist allzeit ein gern gesehener "Gast"


----------

